# Formal clothes women



## anm (Apr 6, 2011)

I want to know what women normally wear to work, is a formal skirt/pant with shirt/formal top enough....or do they wear business suits?.... Also are business suits for women cheaper to buy in australia or india


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2012)

Depends on the work place. I would only wear smart trousers or skirt & blouse and leave the suit for important meetings. 
I have no idea about quality in shops in India but Australia is vastly overpriced with little choice for stuff made in India and Sri Lanka!


----------



## anm (Apr 6, 2011)

Thanks _shel.... From where i stay in india- hyderabad that is, there isnt much choice for womens business suits....


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

I would agree with Shel that it's probably cheaper to buy clothes pretty much anywhere aside from Australia. 

Is there the option to have a few blouses, skirts and trousers tailored whilst in India? That may be a cheaper option if you cannot get readymade clothes. Otherwise, shops like Target would typically have workwear at a slightly lower price than other big department stores like Myers. Kmart could also be an option for cheaper clothes, particularly when they have the sales on.

It's always wise to bring a few clothes with you and then buy more after you have started work and know what the dress code is. I find that the dress code in Australia is a lot more relaxed than in other countries actually and aside from interviews, you will rarely be expected to wear a suit.


----------



## anm (Apr 6, 2011)

Maz25 said:


> I would agree with Shel that it's probably cheaper to buy clothes pretty much anywhere aside from Australia.
> 
> Is there the option to have a few blouses, skirts and trousers tailored whilst in India? That may be a cheaper option if you cannot get readymade clothes. Otherwise, shops like Target would typically have workwear at a slightly lower price than other big department stores like Myers. Kmart could also be an option for cheaper clothes, particularly when they have the sales on.
> 
> It's always wise to bring a few clothes with you and then buy more after you have started work and know what the dress code is. I find that the dress code in Australia is a lot more relaxed than in other countries actually and aside from interviews, you will rarely be expected to wear a suit.


Thanks maz25....


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Just go to Marks and spencers and you will get a coat from there, i think hyd has M&S. Buying suits here is expensive, the cheap ones are bad quality and the good ones are over priced, you will get one for 250-300 bux easily, off sale. Better get them made from there or buy ready made. 

Atleast for interviews you have to wear a business suit, rest it depends on the office.

Make sure you get an over coast as well, unless you are going to Brisbane, If you are heading to Mel, Syd, Canberra, an over coat is a must. Get one made or buy one but do get it. have been looking for ad decent coat and the ones that I like are for 250+ and the ones that are in a lower range, I will not like them in a zillion years..


----------



## anm (Apr 6, 2011)

anj1976 said:


> Just go to Marks and spencers and you will get a coat from there, i think hyd has M&S. Buying suits here is expensive, the cheap ones are bad quality and the good ones are over priced, you will get one for 250-300 bux easily, off sale. Better get them made from there or buy ready made.
> 
> Atleast for interviews you have to wear a business suit, rest it depends on the office.
> 
> Make sure you get an over coast as well, unless you are going to Brisbane, If you are heading to Mel, Syd, Canberra, an over coat is a must. Get one made or buy one but do get it. have been looking for ad decent coat and the ones that I like are for 250+ and the ones that are in a lower range, I will not like them in a zillion years..


Thanks anj...will check out m&s....we do have one here...


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

you will get plenty at stores like debanhams, m&s, allen solly or just get them made. you can easily get business suits made for 4k INR including best available material there, you wont get anything in that amount here


----------



## Labeeb Ahmed (Oct 16, 2011)

What style and color of suiting is in now a days, interview related.


----------



## anm (Apr 6, 2011)

anj1976 said:


> you will get plenty at stores like debanhams, m&s, allen solly or just get them made. you can easily get business suits made for 4k INR including best available material there, you wont get anything in that amount here


Thanks anj....


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

BLACK (In capitals, Bold), no one wears anything except for black .. well, it is black, white and earthen colors. some women wear brighter colors as well but that is when they wear smart casuals, most formals are in black, dark Grey with white shirt or a light pink or any light shirt to go with the suit


----------



## Labeeb Ahmed (Oct 16, 2011)

May I ask the same question for Gents in this thread ? (or have to make a new)


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

trouser, shirt, coat and an over coat. Tie if it is really formal formal environment otherwise just shirt, trouser. My husband wears jeans and a T to work all 5 days.. it depends on what the office culture is but formal would more or less the same for men all around the world


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

anj1976 said:


> BLACK (In capitals, Bold), no one wears anything except for black .. well, it is black, white and earthen colors. some women wear brighter colors as well but that is when they wear smart casuals, most formals are in black, dark Grey with white shirt or a light pink or any light shirt to go with the suit


You've just described my wardrobe. I only wear black trousers and blue or pink shirts!


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

which surprises me maz, I was talking to a lady at work a few days back, I told her, it is so sad, we live in a colorful world, then why restrict to black and white .. no offense meant, to each his own but this is how I feel.. there should be color in one's life, I like it like that


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2012)

Its a funny world. People here in the UK and Australia often look at you as if you are mad for wearing bright colourful clothes. Everyone prefers people to look the same in various shades of grey! 

I love the woman who attend the baby groups I go to in their bright saris and colourful head scarves. I want a purple sari with sequins they look so pretty and glamorous.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

the clothes that i wear are tops in subtle colors, not very bright with a bit of embroidery.. and then I have those regular boring beige, pink, blue, black adn red shirts 

You will be surprised if I tell you, I have only 2 sarees.One is olive green and gold and other is black and maroon and gold.. about scarves?? why the scareves? we dont wear scarves


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2012)

I dont know, some of the woman have several layers of multi coloured & sparkly scarves lol No idea where they come from though, just middle east somewhere!


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

middle east i think..


----------



## Labeeb Ahmed (Oct 16, 2011)

And which color in suiting, black? Then tie n shirt color ?


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Labeeb Ahmed said:


> And which color in suiting, black? Then tie n shirt color ?


Most men tend to stick to black or grey suits, some of which may have pinstripes on them. Shirts tend to be rather pale colours, with white and blue being the most common colour.
The tie is where you can go a bit crazy and add a bit of colour but as Anj has said, each to his own. You don;t have to stick to the norm - you just need to look smart.


----------



## topazz2511 (Nov 14, 2012)

Can any of you suggest stores in Australia to buy work clothes for women? I am plump so cannot find stuff other than in Kmart and Target and want to pick up a few nice pieces from elsewhere

thanks
topazz


----------



## AArshad (Apr 24, 2012)

anj1976 said:


> Make sure you get an over coast as well, unless you are going to Brisbane, If you are heading to Mel, Syd, Canberra, an over coat is a must. Get one made or buy one but do get it. have been looking for ad decent coat and the ones that I like are for 250+ and the ones that are in a lower range, I will not like them in a zillion years..


Hi Anji, just want to know more about over coats, do you mean the warm, wintery ones or those of lighter material that can be worn all year round, esp in Sydney? and what material would you suggest - regular, woollen, leather, etc ......? 
thanks


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

hi topazz, you get plus sizes at big W, kmart, target, millers, citychic, chicshape and lots of other places, even harris scarfe and myer. you get them everywhere.. look up these showrooms online

aarshad, melbournee you need coats for 5-6 months and then the not so heavy ones, in sydney you need both as well i think


----------



## AArshad (Apr 24, 2012)

anj1976 said:


> hi topazz, you get plus sizes at big W, kmart, target, millers, citychic, chicshape and lots of other places, even harris scarfe and myer. you get them everywhere.. look up these showrooms online
> 
> aarshad, melbournee you need coats for 5-6 months and then the not so heavy ones, in sydney you need both as well i think


Thanks Anji, you are such a sweetheart for coming to this forum even after you are well set there and helping us out here. thanks a lot. 
I still have a long wait ahead and will be up with tonnes of more questions, especially these silly ones that only a female can think of and consider important and which only another female can understand and answer. 

AA


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

anytime aarshad..


----------



## tajfinlayson (Jun 1, 2013)

these information are a great help especially for people like me

Thank you very much


----------



## padmav333 (May 28, 2013)

anj1976 said:


> hi topazz, you get plus sizes at big W, kmart, target, millers, citychic, chicshape and lots of other places, even harris scarfe and myer. you get them everywhere.. look up these showrooms online
> 
> aarshad, melbournee you need coats for 5-6 months and then the not so heavy ones, in sydney you need both as well i think


Hi Anj,

Is the Jeans pants comes under trousers in Sydney, or We need to wear only cotton trousers/Pants kind of thing?

I am planning move in Mid of October 2013, I need to buy the formal wear in India-Hydedarbad.

Skirts means full or half?

Can you please help me on this,

Thanks,
Padma.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Padma jeans is casual and no way formal. Fridays are casual days but some offices do have casual clothes thru the week.

Skirt can be anything, short, long or mid length but has to be formal again. Have a look at Myer and David jones website for an idea.


----------



## padmav333 (May 28, 2013)

anj1976 said:


> Padma jeans is casual and no way formal. Fridays are casual days but some offices do have casual clothes thru the week.
> 
> Skirt can be anything, short, long or mid length but has to be formal again. Have a look at Myer and David jones website for an idea.


Hi Anjali,

Thank you so much for your quick reply...

-Padma


----------

